# I have room for two on Wednesday, July 6th



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I have room for two out of Rockport/Port Aransas on my 26' Mako W/A with twin 200's, dual sounder/plotters, dual VHF radios, EPIRB, Boat U.S., ditch bag with handheld GPS and VHF.










We will be meeting at Cove Harbor Drystack in Rockport around 4 am Wednesday. http://www.coveharbormarina.com/

I plan on running 50-70 mi depending on the water color and conditions. Plan on a full day.

We will hit some snapper and grouper spots, then troll rocks, rigs, and rips.

Usual deal applies - Even split on fuel (the boat holds 200 gal. but actual burn will depend on how deep we run), oil, and bait. I have water, sports drinks, and ice taken care of. You are welcome to bring beer, but no drunks allowed. No liquor. No boat clean-up is required since Cove Harbor handles it.

PM or email me if you are interested and we can discuss what gear you want or need to bring: [email protected]


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Doh...It might help if I could type my email address correct!

[email protected]


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Tom just send you a pm


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Still have room for two.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Email sent to [email protected]


----------

